

In 10 years, every SolarCity system will come with batteries from Gigafactory - ph0rque
http://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/within-10-years-every-solarcity-system-will-come-battery-storage-teslas-gigafactory.html

======
transfire
Awesome. This exactly what the world needs. The next big breakthrough in solar
and battery tech are just going to push this over the top. Can't wait.

